# question about my domanin name

## dufnutz

hello,

  right now im at school which uses a dhcp network to distribute ip addresses. before when i had windows my local dns server (i think, i dont really know much about networks) would autmatically set my ip address to compname.school.edu  so im wondering what i need to fix to make this happen in linux. i figure i need to edit a config file. any help is appreciated.

----------

## dpryden

If you're using DHCP and it's configured correctly, your hostname should be automatically set by your school's DHCP server.

If you do 

```
cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info
```

do your HOSTNAME and DOMAIN fields match what you were getting in Windows?

----------

## dufnutz

umm im not too sure what im looking for here. is it safe for me to print it out in this forum? if so i'll let you see if its what you expect

----------

## dpryden

 *dufnutz wrote:*   

> umm im not too sure what im looking for here. is it safe for me to print it out in this forum? if so i'll let you see if its what you expect

 

Try

```
cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info | grep HOSTNAME

cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info | grep DOMAIN

```

What do you get then?

(You don't have to post it if you think it might be a security risk, you just need to verify that it's the same HOSTNAME.DOMAIN (e.g. hostname.school.edu) as you had under Windows.)

----------

## dufnutz

ok for the first one nothing prints out. and for the second one i get the domain of my schoool 

school.edu

so there must be something wrong with my hostname im  guessing? but i dont know what to do with it

----------

## dufnutz

here is my /etc/hostname

```
thedude

```

and here is my /etc/hosts

```
# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.5 2002/05/12 21:48:

18 azarah Exp $

#

# hosts         This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#               mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#               used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#               On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#               "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#               and any aliases to this file...

#

thedude localhost

```

once again this is a dhcp server that usually aliases my ip addy with thedude.school.edu

----------

## dufnutz

anyone?

----------

## dpryden

Sorry, I've been really busy lately with classes and work.  There's no hostname in your dhcpcd info?

What output does /sbin/ifconfig give?

What happens if you start dhcpcd like

```
dhcpcd -h thedude eth0
```

----------

## dufnutz

if i use the command

dhcpcd eht0  

my ifcommand says 

```

root@thedude dufresnj # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:76:B8:9A:46  

          inet addr:139.147.209.44  Bcast:255.255.255.0  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:51464 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2252 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:11331922 (10.8 Mb)  TX bytes:290460 (283.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xa400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)

```

if i kill dhcpcd and then use the command

dhcpcd -h thedude eth0

my ifconfig looks like 

```

root@thedude dufresnj # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:76:B8:9A:46  

          inet addr:139.147.209.44  Bcast:255.255.255.0  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:54488 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2269 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:11890713 (11.3 Mb)  TX bytes:292125 (285.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xa400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)

```

after using the alternate dhcpcd command I tried an nslookup on my ip and i get 

```
139.147.209.44 not known 
```

and this is the out from 

```
cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info
```

```

root@thedude dufresnj # cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info

IPADDR=139.147.209.44

NETMASK=255.255.255.0

NETWORK=139.147.209.0

BROADCAST=255.255.255.0

GATEWAY=139.147.209.1

DOMAIN=Lafayette.edu

DNS=139.147.207.254,139.147.234.11

DHCPSID=139.147.207.254

DHCPGIADDR=139.147.209.1

DHCPSIADDR=0.0.0.0

DHCPCHADDR=00:04:76:B8:9A:46

DHCPSHADDR=00:E0:7B:C5:72:23

DHCPSNAME=

LEASETIME=259200

RENEWALTIME=129600

REBINDTIME=226800

```

also I took the advice from this thread and commented out line 140 from /etc/init.d/net.eth0

----------

## dufnutz

is it possible that this is some windows specific default that they use because i think my dns server runs NT.  Is there some option that i need to pass to my dhcp server that isn't on by default? im completely lost right now

----------

## dpryden

The problem (I think...) is that you're not getting a hostname back from your DHCP server.  Some DHCP servers have this problem (@Home DHCP was famous for it) and you have to explictly send a hostname value (which can be anything) in order to get one back.  That's what "dhcpcd -h" was supposed to do.  If you're still not getting a hostname back, then something is misconfigured somewhere.

Just out of curiosity, what happens if you explicitly set your hostname to thedude.lafayette.edu ?

Also, just so I understand correctly, your school's DNS server assigns your computer the hostname "thedude"?  The other possibility, if the DNS server is NT, is the server trying to map WINS to DNS?  Do you have samba installed and acting as a WINS client?

One final idea: can you try using a different DHCP client?  dhcpcd is probably the best, but you might try pump or one of the others...

----------

## dufnutz

 *dpryden wrote:*   

> The problem (I think...) is that you're not getting a hostname back from your DHCP server.  Some DHCP servers have this problem (@Home DHCP was famous for it) and you have to explictly send a hostname value (which can be anything) in order to get one back.  That's what "dhcpcd -h" was supposed to do.  If you're still not getting a hostname back, then something is misconfigured somewhere.

 

that sounds exactly like what is happening. but you're saying the -h flag should fix that?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what happens if you explicitly set your hostname to thedude.lafayette.edu ?

 

same thing when i do -h thedude it doesn't accept my hostname and i need to explicity type my ip to communicate to my box

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, just so I understand correctly, your school's DNS server assigns your computer the hostname "thedude"?  The other possibility, if the DNS server is NT, is the server trying to map WINS to DNS?  Do you have samba installed and acting as a WINS client?

 

Thats right it would assign my computer to thedude.lafayette.edu So if i had a ftp server i could ftp://thedude.lafayette.edu if i had a webserver i could http://thedude.lafayette.edu and so on for all protocols. In windows the way i accomplished this is i would set the field for "Computer Name" to  "thedude" and during the dhcp offer/request/ack thingy it would assign me that ip. i used ethereal to sniff the packets during the dhcp negotiation and it uses my explicit ip everywhere where i would assume it'd assign a hostname, this is why i agree with your assumption at the top of your last post. since i've switch to linux the assignment hasn't happend.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> One final idea: can you try using a different DHCP client?  dhcpcd is probably the best, but you might try pump or one of the others...

 

gave pump a try, the exact same thing. So i've concluded it one of a couple things. Something on my system is configured wrong which can be either /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname which are both shown above, anything else that deals with network and dhcp have been left at the suggested or the defualt. the other possibility is that its server side, i guess the campus NT dns server doesnt like dealing with nonms hostnames... Does that seem likely? Im positive its nt becuase when i did the packet sniffing the dns server's hostname was lafntahe.lafayette.edu so i assume laf=lafayette nt = windows NT and ahe is the building that its located in. I dont have Samba installed and im probably not going to install it either, so if you think thats the only work around you can just forget about it cause i dont plan on using samba, but i appreciate all the help you gave me

----------

## dpryden

 *dufnutz wrote:*   

>  the other possibility is that its server side, i guess the campus NT dns server doesnt like dealing with nonms hostnames... Does that seem likely? Im positive its nt becuase when i did the packet sniffing the dns server's hostname was lafntahe.lafayette.edu so i assume laf=lafayette nt = windows NT and ahe is the building that its located in. I dont have Samba installed and im probably not going to install it either, so if you think thats the only work around you can just forget about it cause i dont plan on using samba, but i appreciate all the help you gave me

 

I'm almost convinced that the DNS server is trying to reconcile DNS and WINS names... since it can't find a WINS (SMB) name for your box, you're not getting a proper DNS either.  I think if you were running nmbd (the SMB/WINS naming daemon that comes with the samba package) with the right SMB hostname you'd have a lot better chance of getting the right DNS hostname.

I don't know what your problem with samba is, but the package installs a number of useful tools for communicating with Windows machines using MS's SMB (Server Message Block) protocol.  You can install the samba package without having to run the smbd server.  In this case, you might want to run only the naming daemon (nmbd).

Anyhow, sorry I couldn't be of more help.

- Daniel.

----------

## dufnutz

ok i changed my mind and decided to emerge samba. I configured it according to the desktop howto and after i started sambe i did an nslookup up on my ip and it shows thedude.lafayette.edu thanks for helping me out, it looks like it was that WINS thing

----------

## dufnutz

hmm nevermind, although nslookup on my ip number works, if i nslookup thedude.lafayette.edu that doesn't work, and if i try (or anyone else on campus) to ping thedude.lafayette.edu they receive an "unknown host"

So i think im halfway there

----------

## dpryden

 *dufnutz wrote:*   

> hmm nevermind, although nslookup on my ip number works, if i nslookup thedude.lafayette.edu that doesn't work, and if i try (or anyone else on campus) to ping thedude.lafayette.edu they receive an "unknown host"
> 
> So i think im halfway there

 

hmm...  :Confused:  since installing samba, are you getting anything different in your /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info ?

----------

## dufnutz

hmm it appears like its the same as before 

```

root@thedude dufresnj # cat /etc/dhcpc/dhcpcd-eth0.info 

IPADDR=139.147.209.44

NETMASK=255.255.255.0

NETWORK=139.147.209.0

BROADCAST=255.255.255.0

GATEWAY=139.147.209.1

DOMAIN=Lafayette.edu

DNS=139.147.207.254,139.147.234.11

DHCPSID=139.147.207.254

DHCPGIADDR=139.147.209.1

DHCPSIADDR=0.0.0.0

DHCPCHADDR=00:04:76:B8:9A:46

DHCPSHADDR=00:E0:7B:C5:72:23

DHCPSNAME=

LEASETIME=259200

RENEWALTIME=129600

REBINDTIME=226800

```

and this is my nslookup

```

root@thedude dufresnj # nslookup 139.147.209.44

Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.

Consider using the `dig' or `host' programs instead.  Run nslookup with

the `-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.

Server:         139.147.207.254

Address:        139.147.207.254#53

44.209.147.139.in-addr.arpa     name = thedude.lafayette.edu.

root@thedude dufresnj # ping 139.147.209.44

PING 139.147.209.44 (139.147.209.44): 56 octets data

64 octets from 139.147.209.44: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.1 ms

--- 139.147.209.44 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max = 0.1/0.1/0.1 ms

```

but.... 

```

root@thedude dufresnj # nslookup thedude.lafayette.edu

Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.

Consider using the `dig' or `host' programs instead.  Run nslookup with

the `-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.

Server:         139.147.207.254

Address:        139.147.207.254#53

** server can't find thedude.lafayette.edu: NXDOMAIN

root@thedude dufresnj # ping thedude.lafayette.edu

ping: unknown host thedude.lafayette.edu

```

so i thought i might have screwed up smb.conf this is what it looks like

```

root@thedude dufresnj # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/smb.conf.example,v 1.3 2002/08/27 20:39:48 woodchip Exp $

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash) 

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors. 

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = MSHOME

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

;   printcap name = lpstat

;   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

;   printing = cups

# Samba 2.2 supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to 

# enable it below.

# This parameter works like domain admin group:

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

;   printer admin = @adm

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's 

# and gid's. winbind uid and winbind gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind uid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to uid's

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind gid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to gid's

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with 

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for 

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or by the domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

# Script for domain member for adding local accounts for authenticated users:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

# Domain groups:

# domain admin group is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Admin group

; domain admin group = root @wheel

#

# domain guest groups is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Guests group

; domain guest group = nobody @guest

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no 

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Eastern Eu.), 861 (Icelandic), 932 (Cyrillic - Russian),

# 936 (Japanese - Shift-JIS), 936 (Simpl. Chinese), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   client code page = 850

;   character set = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to 

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

   print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf 

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Other examples. 

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

```

its almost exactly default. i did notice the section in there that talked  about WINS i kinda looked through screwed around with a couple of different settings but never gained any distance so i put them back to default.

----------

## dpryden

hey, dufnutz, do you still need help with this?

I've been gone for a while (busy with a gazillion other things... I haven't even stopped by the Gentoo site until today) and I see that you never got an answer to your last question.  Do you still need help?

----------

## dufnutz

heh, i've made no progess, thanks for noticing my thread after all this time

----------

## dpryden

 *dufnutz wrote:*   

> heh, i've made no progess, thanks for noticing my thread after all this time

 

Hey, I'm sorry this is taking so long.

Just a thought: in smb.conf, what happens if you change the line:

```
 ;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>
```

to

```
 netbios name = thedude 
```

Although, it shouldn't really make a difference if your hostname is set properly.

----------

## dufnutz

nope no difference. same exact behavior

----------

## dpryden

 *dufnutz wrote:*   

> nope no difference. same exact behavior

 

OK, I'm stumped.  Pity nobody else is reading this thread, since I'm about out of ideas.

The only other thing I can think of is to set up a packet sniffer and run the authentication process using a Windows host and then compare packets with the Linux box.  It's got to be some packet flag or minor setting or something like that.

This is one of those situations where "ask your network administrator" is probably the best answer, since the problem really appears to lie in the implementation of the DNS and/or DHCP servers, not in your client.  

OK, one final thought: what happens if you put a static DNS reference in /etc/hosts for lafntahe.lafayette.edu?  That might make a difference...

Like I said, I'm about out of ideas.  You might want to try reposting to get the attention of a moderator.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help...

- Daniel.

----------

